# Lost my best friend on 3/30/2010



## Clay (Apr 2, 2010)

I was surfing the internet on GSD trying to relieve the pain I am feeling. I found this forum and decided to join and make my first post. Kasey was not just a dog, he was an active member of my family. He was my shadow. Where ever I went he was right there with me. If my wife and I were on vacation, we would get my son to come take care of him. No vet hotel for him because he would not eat. The last few years of his life, his health started to diminish. He was on a special diet because of his kidneys, taking meds for his thyroid and arthritis in his rear hips. I knew I couldn't prolong the enevitable this past week-end. He stopped eating his food and could hardly go down the ramp I had constructed on my deck. He would walk about 20 feet and his rear legs would apparently fail and he would fall over. I had sworn I would never put him to sleep, but I couldn't bear to see this happen. I took him to the vet and had him come outside to administer the medication to remove his pain. I held him in my arms until the end. I brought him home and buried him in my back yard. I visit him every day when I come home. His pain is over, but mine is as strong as the day he died. I downloaded some pictures of Kasey, the Christmas pictures were about 4 years ago. The others were made on the day he died. Kasey, I love you and may you rest in peace.


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Rest in Peace, Kasey...


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm very sorry for your loss. RIP Kasey.


----------



## GrandJan (Aug 11, 2006)

Run free, sweet Kasey. :halogsd:


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

RIP Kasey,,,find Beno and have some fun. I lost Beno 8 months ago and it feels like yesterday. Good friends are forever.


----------



## Cardinal Von Crossbones (Mar 29, 2010)

I think the only thing you can do is remember that he isn't suffering anymore, and that he did *know* how much you loved him, and always will.

RIP Kasey, a very handsome boy.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

He was a handsome boy, thank you for sharing pics of him,
I do know how much it hurts to have him gone.

<<hugs>>


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

I love the pictures of Kasey at Christmas. You can tell he was well loved. I grieve with you. 

Jelpy


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It sounds like Kasey had a wonderful life with you. What a handsome, happy boy he was. Rest in peace, Kasey. :angel:


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss of Kasey. You can tell from his pics that he was a happy and lucky dog to have shared his life with such a loving family. The decision was one of the greatest acts of love you could have done. He's now running free in the greenest fields and under the bluest skies and will be waiting loyally for you at the bridge.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

What a handsome fella you had there!!! I lost my Kasey in 2007 and I can't get over it, many here feel your pain. You sure gave him a loving home and he was well cared for!
RIP Sweet Kasey!


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

Kasey was a very handsome boy and I'm so sorry for your loss. He will live forever in your heart and will be with you in spirit forever. This rendition of the Rainbow Bridge helped me a lot when Radar passed away 5 years ago and I'm hoping it will bring you comfort also. aw:

http://www.indigo.org/rainbowbridge_ver2.html


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm speechless and so sorry. R.I.P Gorgeous boy.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

you have come to a place where many people understand your pain. rest in peace kasey, take good care clay.


----------



## Clay (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the comforting replies. I guess the hardest part I'm having to cope with is that I had to have him put to sleep. It is a tremendous guilt trip I am having even though I know it had to be done. He went with me trusting me to take care of him and his life ended. I have been visiting his grave every day since and keep apologizing to him. My wife ask me if I wanted to go look at some German Shepherd puppies, but I don't feel like I could ever replace him. It is just going to take time.
Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Nicnivin (Nov 6, 2009)

RIP Kasey :halogsd:


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

He was a handsome boy! I am sorry for your loss........ You showed how much you loved him by taking the pain of his loss to end his suffering.......


Lee


----------



## vjt555 (Nov 14, 2003)

I am so sorry. He was a beautiful dog.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It sounds like Kasey had a wonderful life and a great owner. As hard as it is, I think that sometimes the last gift we can give our dogs is an easy passage where they are no longer suffering. 

I am sorry, the only thing really wrong with our breed is that they do not live long enough, dogs in general do not. They worm their ways deep in our souls, are so good, and then we lose them.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

clay, he trusted you to take care of him and you did. you gave him an enormous gift, although i know it doesn't feel that way right now. as time passes the pain will lessen and only the love will remain. you can never replace him, but when the time is right you can honor his memory by loving another one. my dh has a saying...that, as hard as it is, when one goes it allows us to know another one. they are all so special. again, take care...


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

So sorry for your loss, I know that pain. He told you it was time...and you listened. What more could one friend do for another? Rest peacefully, sweet Kasey.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sorry. Kasey had a good human and a good life.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

From what you wrote, it sounds like Kasey was a very lucky dog to have someone who loved him so very much and took such good care of him.

I hope this link works - the essay is called Living Love and I find it to be very comforting after the loss of a beloved dog. 

http://home.comcast.net/~maxcpoo/remembering.html


----------



## MyGirl (Dec 24, 2009)

*I wonder how the time can change*
*One second was mine and the other feel strange*
*My whole life turns out by the minute you go*



Sorry for your loss and I know that the pain seems never ending.
Take your time.

I know it will not really help at the moment but ......... everything has its time........ a time to be born and a time to die.

You have given kasey a good time in life.


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

Clay, I'm so sorry. I love the pictures of Kasey--he looks so noble.

I understand your guilt. Even though your head tells you that you did what was in Kasey's best interests, your heart makes you cast doubts. Nothing about the grieving process is easy.

But your heart will let you know when you're ready to bring another dog into your life. It won't be another Kasey, but it will be another unique animal that you can forge a new bond with.

When we had to put our first German Shepherd (Axel) down, my husband wouldn't consider another one until two years later. When our second German Shepherd (Klaus) died suddenly last August, we adopted Max some two weeks later. You can't predict these things, they happen in their own time.

Again, I'm so sorry about Kasey.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm so sorry for your loss. May he rest in peace.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Clay said:


> Thanks for all the comforting replies. I guess the hardest part I'm having to cope with is that I had to have him put to sleep. It is a tremendous guilt trip I am having even though I know it had to be done. He went with me trusting me to take care of him and his life ended. I have been visiting his grave every day since and keep apologizing to him. My wife ask me if I wanted to go look at some German Shepherd puppies, but I don't feel like I could ever replace him. It is just going to take time. Thanks again everyone.


Sadly, you had to make one of the most difficult, yet most generous decisions. I know how it feels to carry that guilt and to relive that moment. I had to make that same tough decision for Dakota and still find myself crying over it. In my head, it was the right decision, it was the right decision, even while my heart was breaking over it.

You will NEVER be able to replace him, but you will eventually feel that you are able to allow another into your life. Everyone grieves differently and has a different timeline for that grief. It took me a good year to fully deal with my grief over Dakota's passing.

Your grief is still very fresh. Talking about Kasey will help you grieve. I'm sure the two of you shared a lot over his lifetime. Talk about him, show us more pictures of him. He sure looks like a noble older gent in those pictures you have posted. 

And thanks for sharing...


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

I am so very sorry about your loss! I'm looking at my dog who is only 1.5, I know that the day will come, and our time is too short no matter how many years and so precious..

My heart is so heavy with pain for you.. God bless you! Great love brings great suffering..

He was such a beautiful and noble boy! You were so blessed to have him in your life!

Tanya


----------



## GSD_mommy (Apr 18, 2010)

I know exactly how you feel! I lost my best friend Harley on 4/2/10! I raised him from a 5 week old pup. Next to my kids, he was my life....He was diagnosed nine months ago with a heart murmur that was a 1 out of 5. 4 months ago it became a 4 out of 5. Harley was out playing on the morning of the 2nd with my fiance's dog and he just fell over and was gone....I miss him sooooo much!


----------

